# Rookie with a Couple of Questions



## Art17 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just used my smoker for the first time last night.  I have a Traeger Silverton.  I smoked a tri tip and it turned out delicious.  Couple of total noob questions though.  On the the Traeger site there's instructions for tri tip that say to set it at 225 for 1 to 1.5 hours and then when you get an IT of 135, take the meat off, crank the Traeger to high, and sear each side for 4 minutes.  This is what I ended up doing but it took me closer to 3.5 hours to reach IT 135 on a 3 lb tri tip.  Does that sound right?  Why such a difference?  And this is a total rookie question, but should the meat probe that comes with the Traeger be left in the meat while cooking or should I periodically check?  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome to the site, sorry I can't help you out with your question as I'm not a pellet pooper. The weather or size of the meat may have played a role in the length of cook time. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure on the traeger side of things but do know several other brands of smokers...the included meat probes are notorious for being off. I would invest in a good wireless thermometer like a thermopro.

Secondly this more has to do how well done you like your meat. Taking it to 135 and then searing each side for 4 minutes is going to give you a medium-medium well done. I tend to take mine more to the 115-120ish range and then sear it for a nice char on the outside still get medium rare I like on the inside.

I’m sure one of the pellet guys will come along shortly and be able to answer better but figured I’d throw that out there.

Dilly Dilly


----------



## Art17 (Jan 14, 2019)

It was about 50 degrees out.  I knew it'd take a while longer due to it being a little cold but still wasn't expecting it to take that long.  Also, this is where I got really confused, Traeger has the instructions that I posted for Smoked Tri Tip (3 to 5 lbs at 225 for 1 to 1.5 hours) and they also have a separate recipe/instructions that say Tri Tip Roast (225 for 4 to 5 hours.)  What's the difference?


----------



## Art17 (Jan 14, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Not sure on the traeger side of things but do know several other brands of smokers...the included meat probes are notorious for being off. I would invest in a good wireless thermometer like a thermopro.
> 
> Secondly this more has to do how well done you like your meat. Taking it to 135 and then searing each side for 4 minutes is going to give you a medium-medium well done. I tend to take mine more to the 115-120ish range and then sear it for a nice char on the outside still get medium rare I like on the inside.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I actually pulled it at around 125 and then seared.  Came out pretty medium rare to almost rare.  Would have liked it a tad more done but it was still really good.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 14, 2019)

Are you sure that the original recipe didn't meat 1-1.5 hours per pound?


----------



## Art17 (Jan 14, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Are you sure that the original recipe didn't meat 1-1.5 hours per pound?



This is what it says: "Place tri-tip directly on the grill grate and cook until it reaches an internal temperature of 135 degrees F. This should take 1 to 1-1/2 hours."


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 14, 2019)

Idk what to say about that. I do most of my beef on a UDS which is NOTORIOUS for fast cooks. 

Pretty sure even that wouldn't cook a tri tip in that amount of time. Especially at 225.


----------



## papadon45 (Jan 27, 2019)

Art17 said:


> Just used my smoker for the first time last night.  I have a Traeger Silverton.  I smoked a tri tip and it turned out delicious.  Couple of total noob questions though.  On the the Traeger site there's instructions for tri tip that say to set it at 225 for 1 to 1.5 hours and then when you get an IT of 135, take the meat off, crank the Traeger to high, and sear each side for 4 minutes.  This is what I ended up doing but it took me closer to 3.5 hours to reach IT 135 on a 3 lb tri tip.  Does that sound right?  Why such a difference?  And this is a total rookie question, but should the meat probe that comes with the Traeger be left in the meat while cooking or should I periodically check?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hi Art, Don in Reno, NV.  There are lotsa variables when it comes to smoking. I have a Treager Pro 22 and use a Treager Insulated Cover in the winter.

1. Treager probes are not accurate.
2. Meat density makes a difference, every piece of meat is different.
3. Outside temp makes a difference, so does wind.
4. Get a Thermo-Pro, you can check both meat temp and smoker temp at the same time.
5. Make sure the meat probe is inserted correctly, takes some practice. It needs to be in the middle so it reads the internal temp not the surface temp.
6. Let roasts sit at room temp for a couple hours (it brings up the internal temp reducing the cooking time). A lot of receipts do not mention this step.
7. Experiment, receipts are guidelines only. 

I do my tri-tip @ 250 until about 130-135 degrees and then let set inside for 5 minutes, I don't bother to sear it (too lazy) got the treager to set and forget not have to work at it. Good Luck and have fun.


----------

